# Paracanthurus hepatus dorsal spine venom!



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

So this week I had an interesting run in with a dorsal spine of a Pacific blue tang. The sucker got me right on my palm. My hand swelled to about 1.5X its normal size. It hurt pretty much immediately, a stinging sensation that went from the tip of my fingers to my wrist. I would say like a bee sting in potency. It lasted for 2 hours before it felt better and I could use it without much pain. And I completely recovered from any pain two days later. Ice seemed to be the only thing that helped, normal sting remedies for saltwater fish stings did not (hot water). Before this I had no idea that they were venomous or that you could have an allergic reaction like that to them.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm sorry, but I had to laugh at that 
Poor paul xD

The only thing i've been stung by, was a dwarf fuzzy lionfish. It was actually kind of painful, and it made my thumb twitch. Everyone in my house was busting a gut


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

I have photographic proof.

Where did those pictures go? I'll look for them. I know I have them somewhere.


----------

